# Towing 312Bh



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

I recently purchased a 312bh that I will be towing with my2008 1 ton dodge diesel. I have not taken delivery of the trailer yet but was hoping i could get some assistance with some leveling issues as the new OB has an axle conversion kit making the stance higher than my old hideout.

The question is in regards the 312bh hitch height, or better yet where the top of my ball hitch needs to be. I have an adjustable drop hitch and would like to get it set up as close a possible prior to picking up the OB.

The dealer says to wait until I get all loaded with stuff to figure out the height but that seem wrong to me. Regardless of how much stuff (weight) is inside the trailer it doesn't change the level of the trailer. It may add more tongue weight causing some sag in my TV but I will be correcting that with air bags rather than adjusting ball height. Then I can use my weight distribution bars to finalize the level.

Does anyone know the hitch height or where my ball needs to be to make my set up level. I have been towing for a couple years so that means I'm basically still in the towing elementary school and would greatly appreciate some advice from you graduates

Chris


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The trailer height is going to be different when it's empty as opposed to with full water tanks, propane, batteries and all the other camping stuff. It has leaf springs on the axles which are going to spread and lower the trailer with the added weight. Depending on where in the trailer the load is, the tongue weight will change which will also change how your WD hitch is set up. Do you put stuff in the truck? If so how much weight? This will again lower the truck and change where your WD hitch is set at to keep the trailer level.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> The trailer height is going to be different when it's empty as opposed to with full water tanks, propane, batteries and all the other camping stuff. It has leaf springs on the axles which are going to spread and lower the trailer with the added weight. Depending on where in the trailer the load is, the tongue weight will change which will also change how your WD hitch is set up. Do you put stuff in the truck? If so how much weight? This will again lower the truck and change where your WD hitch is set at to keep the trailer level.


X2. You want the trailer to sit level when it is loaded and on the ball of your TV. (The trailer tongue weight on your hitch will cause the rear of your TV to sag a bit.) That will be different for each trailer and TV combination, not to mention how you distribute your gear in the trailer, whether you load gear in the back of your truck (I haul firewood, charcoal, etc. in my covered bed), or whether you usually travel with fresh tanks full - or not.

I suppose you could get your stinger adjusted close ahead of time, but they may need to re-adjust - and the fewer times you have to torque those large bolts, the better. After a few adjustments, most manufacturers recommend replacing the bolts, for safety sake. You're better off waiting to see how your trailer and truck marry up and how they ride.

Just my opinion,

Mike


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As already stated, the final height of your trailer will depend on how much weight is compressing the springs, however, a good starting point is 24" to the top of the ball. We have the 2011 250RS, which has the same size tires & wheels as your 312BH. 
I went through this same question last year, trying to determine if I had to order a special draw bar for my WD hitch. The wonderful people on this site gave me the info I needed, and I was able to use the top hole on the standard draw bar.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris 312BH said:


> I have an adjustable drop hitch and would like to get it set up as close a possible prior to picking up the OB.


When you say you have an adjustable drop hitch, does that mean that you do not have a Weight Distributing and Anti-Sway hitch setup? If not, I would recommend talking to the dealer salesperson and ask him how they would setup your TV for towing... and if that was included in the cost of the trailer?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a 312BH also, but have a 1/2 ton pickup. My hitch is currently set up with the top of the ball 24 1/2" from the ground to the top (flat) of the ball on the hitch. My truck probably squats a little more than your 1 ton dually will and I dont have my airbags on yet (getting them early spring). Your vehicle probably wont be exactly the same ball height requirement, but this may be a close place to start and fine tune from there. You'll probably have to tweak it a few times. I am guessing I will have to change mine a little bit once I get my airbags on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your responses.

I will wait until I get the OB home and loaded to make final adjustments. I do plan to load the bed of the truck with some things but I have air bags to compensate for the rear end sag.

I do have a WD and anti sway. I could not imagine towing without them.

happy campin everyone.


----------

